# A DIY plant-based filter



## Scopolamino (Dec 7, 2012)

Thought I'd share my filtration setup.

It consists of an old pond pump with sponge insert feeding water up into a pot of peace lilies.








The lilies are planted into expanded clay balls, and suspended above the water by an egg-crate frame.

While I'm sure it isn't the most effective system, three weeks after setup my ammonia and nitrite levels are at 0.
I will probably have to upgrade sooner or later, but for the cost (under 20$) I'm pretty happy.

Cheers!


----------

